# Immigration March - LA



## Puscas (May 2, 2007)

Here is my series on the immigration march - may 1st - in Los Angeles. 

1. An estimated 25.000 people protested






2. Last year they were critized for not wearing the American flag





3. The children lead the way





4. 25.000 is a lot of people





5. Protesting makes hungry





6. The art of protesting





7. It's all about family









thanks for looking



pascal


----------



## RKW3 (May 2, 2007)

Nice pictures. I was waiting for some L.A. marching pics. 

Good job.


----------



## a_scayola (May 2, 2007)

Very nice. Great series!


----------



## RedDevilUK (May 3, 2007)

Nice pics, what are they protesting for?

obviously, their not against immagration... i presume its for some civil rights or something?


----------



## RKW3 (May 3, 2007)

^ I think it's because they want the illegal aliens to be accepted as a citizen or something like that. I'm not sure.


----------



## Puscas (May 3, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> ^ I think it's because they want the illegal aliens to be accepted as a citizen or something like that. I'm not sure.



yes and they are opposing the methods used by the police to find illegal immigrants. 
Thanks all for looking and commenting!





pascal


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 3, 2007)

very cool, 

I have to admit the flags look nice all over the place. I just love the look of the american flag !!!


----------



## RedDevilUK (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *RKW3*
> 
> 
> _^ I think it's because they want the illegal aliens to be accepted as a citizen or something like that. I'm not sure._


 
maybe they should stop breaking the law then, and get a visa?

Sorry, i dont like protestors much. they always seem to be people who want to break laws and get away with it.

if i was moving to live in the USA, then i would make it legal by getting a visa BEFORE i went. not get there then moan about it!


----------



## lasershot (May 4, 2007)

Like the pics 

Can't read whats on there signs though lol


----------



## Puscas (May 5, 2007)

lasershot said:


> Can't read whats on there signs though lol




sorry, neither can I...



thanks again for the comments. 





pascal


----------



## GoM (May 9, 2007)

I absolutely love #3. Nice series as a whole, though.


----------



## Puscas (May 9, 2007)

thanks GoM. Everytime I see children at a protest, I have mixed feelings. But they do help getting good pics..:meh:



pascal


----------



## newrmdmike (May 9, 2007)

"yes and they are opposing the methods used by the police to find illegal immigrants. 
Thanks all for looking and commenting!"

what methods would that be?  i hate to say it, but if your breaking the law your breaking the law and as a citizen i think police should be able to do more than they currently can to find and arrest people illegally in the country.  (but i also think the system needs seriously revamped to allow people entry)

so i'm curious to here these methods


----------



## Puscas (May 9, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> "yes and they are opposing the methods used by the police to find illegal immigrants.
> Thanks all for looking and commenting!"
> 
> what methods would that be?  i hate to say it, but if your breaking the law your breaking the law and as a citizen i think police should be able to do more than they currently can to find and arrest people illegally in the country.  (but i also think the system needs seriously revamped to allow people entry)
> ...




To be honest, I really know little about it. That's why my previous remark is so vague. All I heard is that in cities like LA there's an agreement by the police not to inquire abouts someones legal situation in case of, say a traffic violation. That seems to be changing. Maybe someone else knows more. If I misinformed anybody, I'm sorry. 









pascal


----------



## hazzayoungn (May 9, 2007)

first off, i love the pictures, especially of the family and the girl standing all alone. id like to see her a bit lighter, but im sure that wasnt much of an option in this type of situation

ill try to address the human side of the story to the best of my ability. the whole issue at hand is that the immigrants are usually coming from very low income areas, escaping their governments' immoral ruling, and attempting to live somewhere safe. theyre just trying to better their lives in a place where the wages are enough to feed their families and clothe themselves. the stories immigrants usually hear are those of how this country was founded, how comfortable life is here, etc. and it seems like a perfect place to live, save for one problem; they have no money and they are trying to ESCAPE their countries. they CANT get visa's. if you cant afford to feed your kids, how the hell are you going to find the money for a visa, and the subsequent immigration process?

as a result, they come illegally from all corners of the world. they would rather risk their lives than live in the deplorable conditions that they could never become accustomed to.

an article on the bill that is under question, and the methods
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.R._4437

a news article about bush's involvement
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18582213/

i could rant on for days, but that wouldnt get anyone anywhere


----------



## newrmdmike (May 10, 2007)

houston is the same about not questioning them.  i agree that its sad they are poor and starving and everything, but the law is the law and its the polices job to uphold it.  they should not turn their heads and let anything go on a routine basis, much less to follow regulations.

employers get in big trouble when the gov finds out they are employing illegals, but they also make it hard for you to inquire about their status.  they all get socials quite handily, but the gov does catch on, i've seen it happen.

yes its sad we aren't taking in all the worlds poor and immigrants, however our public system can't handle that amount of people who aren't paying in on certain taxes . . . although the housing industry here in houston would be in big trouble without illegals, which is part of why houston police can't touch them.


if they came here and paid their taxes then great, let them come.  but there are problems to adress such as how hospitals makeup for the illegals not paying for services (some hospitols have started refusing people service without knowing their immigratin status, and are in big trouble for it) and number one on my list, the school systems take some serious strain.

while some of us wouldn't mind paying a little more in taxes to let the poor kids have a good education as well (as if money for schools in texas was evenly distributed). we already do that, there are welfare programs, meal plans, even programs for kids to get educational vouchers and go to private schools, or go to a better school, there is no way to determine how much money to put aside for kids whos parents can't be accounted for due to their immigration status.

lots of things need fixed, and hopfully some of them will be.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 10, 2007)

and are those hot dogs wrapped in bacon!?!1?!?!?!


----------



## hazzayoungn (May 10, 2007)

last little rant

many immigrants do pay taxes, but the ones that dont usually dont do it because they want to wreak havok on the social structure - many countries dont handle taxes in the way that the us does. i think they just need to be educated about the american structures. newrmdmike, ill give you the last word on this one unless someone else wants to jump in on the immigration bandwagon

but yeah, those bacon wrapped hotdogs look so good right now. i think theyre indigenous to mexico


----------



## newrmdmike (May 10, 2007)

hazza, your right, in fact i would say its pretty impossible to visit this country legally or illegally without paying some tax at some time.  i would say the large majority of legal immigrants pay all of their taxes, and lots of illegals do as well (just under someone elses name and social security card).  and the immigrants who don't pay taxes don't pay because they cant, they don't exist to the gov and don't have employers who deduct taxes from your check.  i'm not saying they want to destroy our social structures, but i am saying that strain is being placed on some of them becuase of undocumented aliens.


----------



## hazzayoungn (May 11, 2007)

true

ps, sorry if i came off a little harsh. ive had to argue against many super conservative friends that did believe that all illegal immigrants were terrible people. i get a bit defensive as a result

on another note, i get envious  and hungry every time i see those bacon wrapped hotdogs :sad anim:


----------

